# Need some recommendations?



## M77 Ruger (Dec 7, 2016)

First and foremost I know nothing about black powder. I'm planing a Kentucky whitetail trip next year in Kentucky during muzzleloader. Now that said can someone recommend me a reliable, accurate muzzle loader? Also the ones that come with scopes are they any good? Any and all recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 8, 2016)

First of all how much money do you want to spend that will help make recommendations


----------



## M77 Ruger (Dec 8, 2016)

I think i have either narrowed it down to the cva optima v2 or the cva wolf. I have read a bunch and have been researching all i can online. For the money from what i understand these are hard to beat for reliabilty, accuracy and easy of cleaning.. I don't want to spend a lot of many as i'm sure if i will like hunting with a muzzle loader or not. I have no choice though in kentucky and will have to use one if i want to hunt. That said i really don't want to drop a ton of money until i see if its something i will like to hunt with or not. I just don't want junk neither. So the ones i listed will they do what i want or do i need to keep looking at something else?


----------



## Roadking65 (Dec 8, 2016)

You wont go wrong with a CVA wolf, stick with a .50 Caliber as that is more available and popular.With scope wal-mart retails them for around $259.00. Anymore than that, shop around you can do better.
 I came across a Tompson Center (TC) Impact with no scope, open sights after season this year for $125.00 at wally world myself. If you can find a wal mart out in the country somewhere that still has them on the shelf you will do great because they are on clearance. If you should decide BP is not for you you can expect to get about $150 back for a used one in good condition.
That being said you may want to look into a used rifle yourself. Sticking with CVA or TC would be a good thing.

I have a friend at work who is into cowboy shooting matches. He talked me into buying a replica 1858 Remington BP revolver from pietta. its a .36 caliber and I decided I like BP right then and there!
2yrs ago I bought a used replica TC Hawken .50 Cal. I bought it late in deer season so I only took it hunting this year. After much frustration finding out what load my rifle liked, I bagged 2 nice bucks this year. One was 190 lbs! 7 point.

So, good luck to you in discovering BP (Black Powder). I found that it only meant cleaning a bit more than center fire rifles which never bothered me anyway. Getting on this forum was one of the best things you could have done. I can't say enough about all the help I've gotten. Some have given me criticism which I try to see the good in if I can, but all in all don't be afraid to ask folks here any questions.

RK


----------



## M77 Ruger (Dec 9, 2016)

So is the wolf better than the optima v2?


----------



## Roadking65 (Dec 9, 2016)

In my opinion the optima is slightly better and is slightly more expensive but not that much. CVA is a good brand, good customer support and sold just about everywhere.

My wife owns an older CVA Optima elite. Its not a break over barrel but the breech does thread out. A bit complicated in that you must remove the trigger mechanisim (comes out as a block),to get at the breech plug, but thats only when BP season is over and we are prepping the gun for storage.
 She likes the rifle just fine. She shoots .45 Cal sabot rounds,777 pellets, and it can dot the bulls eye at 100 yds easily.


----------

